
Noise-cancelling windows halve traffic sounds even when they're open - simonebrunozzi
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2248486-noise-cancelling-windows-halve-traffic-sounds-even-when-theyre-open/#
======
MindGods
Great discussion from a few days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23802617](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23802617)

~~~
simonebrunozzi
Very relevant, and I missed it. Thanks for sharing.

